# eek! too windy to cycle?



## Miffy (25 Nov 2011)

This sounds a bit daft now i'm typing it, but seriously, is it ever too windy to cycle safely? not talking hurricane force winds but took the bikes for a little jaunt around the seafront yesterday in pretty windy conditions, was going down quite a steep hill (by caswell bay in south wales if anyone knows it!) when I felt the front wheel really getting buffeted about. Now I know this happens sometimes when driving and it can be a little unnerving then, but I was a bit freaked out that I may lose control a bit and drift into the path of an overtaking car  Never had this happen before.. Is it just me being silly or is it honestly something that could cause problems?


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2011)

It can be too windy, but how windy is down to the individual unless its something like cycling on the Forth Road Bridge. I'm still undecided if tomorrow is too windy or not.


----------



## edindave (25 Nov 2011)

When it gets very windy I'll go out alone as opposed to the club run, but when it's forecasting >50mph gusts I think it's time to stay indoors!


----------



## Blue (25 Nov 2011)

Indeed it can be too windy. In particular, take care when passing gaps in walls, hedges etc as you can get a violent side-swipe. I usually take to the turbo if too windy, and will be doing that tomorrow as we have a severe weather warning from the Met office for my area.

Be careful, you aren't trying to kill youself.


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2011)

edindave said:


> When it gets very windy I'll go out alone as opposed to the club run, but when it's forecasting >50mph gusts I think it's time to stay indoors!


I was thinking similar, I've been cycling in stronger winds but on my own but those gusts are a tad too strong. I'll leave the final decision to the morning but I suspect it'll be a turbo day.


----------



## Miffy (25 Nov 2011)

Think it was one of those days where you get really strong gusts coming off the coast. The surfers were enjoying it at least! I'm pretty light but never been knocked sideways before! Maybe go a bit slower next time. Never thought i'd be happier about the ride up that hill that the ride down!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Nov 2011)

There have been extremely strong winds here and most of the few cyclists I've seen have been walking their bikes. Not so much headwinds, but swirling winds, which are very difficult to predict and impossible to ride in when they hit you hard from the side.


----------



## Globalti (26 Nov 2011)

Not only could you get knocked off but you could get blown into the path of another road user.

On the morning the TOB Lancashire stage was cancelled I set out from home to watch it in Longridge, got 50 yards up my street, shook my head, turned round and logged on to find that it was cancelled.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Nov 2011)

I've abandoned my morning 35 miler. I woke up, saw the tips of the neighbours' leylandii swaying violently, and decided against it. I think I'll get myself a turbo trainer...


----------



## Nearly there (26 Nov 2011)

Day off for me today checked the forecast last night so didnt bother planning a ride 80 mph gusts expected up norf today ive ridden in 50 mph gusts before and its just nuts it makes handling of the bike very hard


----------



## soulful dog (26 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> I'm still undecided if tomorrow is too windy or not.


Yes, it is too windy!

Mind you, I'm a wimp when it comes to the wind, I don't like going out in anything above 30mph...

Yesterday, after the latest met office forecast had dropped the gusts from 45mph+ to 35mph, I decided that I'd use the bike to go to the swimming. I should have known to check another forecast first! After having to stand up on the pedals at times pulling away from traffic lights (I felt uncomfortable struggling into the wind with cars at my back) and having to work really hard going down a slight but long hill, I almost gave up and went back for the car (only the fact I was soaked to the skin and the thought of a warm swimming pool kept me going!).

My brother has started commuting by bike this year and has got to the stage where he gets tetchy if he can't take his bike. He had to admit defeat the other night and phone his wife to pick him up less than halfway into his 13 mile commute home.

Unfortunately, the forecast for the next week barely has a day when the gusts are going to be less than 40mph+.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Nov 2011)

Does anyone else get that feeling of guilt when they don't go out. It's a measure of how cycling has changed me, I guess. I used to do zero exercise. In the last seven days I've ridden 75 miles and had an hour of football, and yet I feel guilty for staying off the bike today.


----------



## Nearly there (26 Nov 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Does anyone else get that feeling of guilt when they don't go out. It's a measure of how cycling has changed me, I guess. I used to do zero exercise. In the last seven days I've ridden 75 miles and had an hour of football, and yet I feel guilty for staying off the bike today.


Yes I do Ive only done 60 miles this week I average 100 Ill feel guilty tucking in to my weekly takeaway tonight


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Nov 2011)

Reassure yourself that the vast majority of Britons get no exercise and probably have more than one takeaway a week.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2011)

soulful dog said:


> Yes, it is too windy!


I bottled it too, the skies are clear but you are right, 'it is too windy!' its supposed to be a bit better tomorrow, although it'll still be windy. I think I might go on the club ride but abandon if I don't like it. Its hard to explain but some times stronger winds are more manageable than weaker gusts


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Does anyone else get that feeling of guilt when they don't go out. It's a measure of how cycling has changed me, I guess. I used to do zero exercise. In the last seven days I've ridden 75 miles and had an hour of football, and yet I feel guilty for staying off the bike today.


Yip, I'm sitting here looking out the window at the sunshine and keep on trying to reassure myself that I'd be blown away the second I stepped out the door. I might go on the turbo later to ease some of the guilt but it is so boring.


----------



## Klaus (26 Nov 2011)

Hoping to go out on Sunday morning, need to change front tube and tyre first, probably by then I will know whether it's worth trying ....
Yes ... I feel a bit restless when I can't get out for whatever reason. Used to do a few miles during lunch hour most days but work demands have been such over the past couple of months just didn't get the time.


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Nov 2011)

I love cycling when it's very very windy. You have to make the mental adjustment that you're not going anywhere fast (unless it's at your tail) and then go out and enjoy being bashed and buffeted.
 Makes you feel all elemental.


----------



## al-fresco (26 Nov 2011)

betty swollocks said:


> I love cycling when it's very very windy. You have to make the mental adjustment that you're not going anywhere fast (unless it's at your tail) and then go out and enjoy being bashed and buffeted.
> Makes you feel all elemental.


 
Damnit - you talked me into it! Right - quick blast up to the moor and back.


----------



## Scousegaz (26 Nov 2011)

I love the winds, makes riding no hands a bit more interesting lol


----------



## Col5632 (26 Nov 2011)

i dont think i would be riding today in this wind, anybody recommend me a turbo trainer lol


----------



## al-fresco (26 Nov 2011)

1hr 26 mins out - 20 mins back - now that's windy!


----------



## Svendo (26 Nov 2011)

Yep, pretty windy today. 53.5 mph from Windy Hill down to M62 junc 22 at Rishworth Moor. Verrrry slow back up Cragg Vale into the wind. Not too gusty but what made it a real challenge was the driving rain. 33.95 miles, normally I'd go round the block to get up to 35 but just wanted to get in and dry.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Nov 2011)

Chapeau to you guys that ventured out!


----------



## jonathanw (26 Nov 2011)

Scousegaz said:


> I love the winds, makes riding no hands a bit more interesting lol


 
Just got back from 26miles, 650m ascent, but the last 8 miles were heading SW into fearsome headwind taking me down to 8-9mph. Took my heavy commuter for the extra exercise as weather rubbish. I certainly have a sore back after the had graft into the wind. At least it wasn't snowing like it did yesterday, but so mild today the snow is al but gone


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2011)

jonathanw said:


> Just got back from 26miles, 650m ascent, but the last 8 miles were heading SW into fearsome headwind taking me down to 8-9mph. Took my heavy commuter for the extra exercise as weather rubbish. I certainly have a sore back after the had graft into the wind. At least it wasn't snowing like it did yesterday, but so mild today the snow is al but gone


Respect, I'm in the relatively mild Fife and I gave today a miss.


----------



## jonathanw (26 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> Respect, I'm in the relatively mild Fife and I gave today a miss.


 

Unfortunately gave yesterday a miss (although tempted, even in the snow/slush) so by today was going stir crazy and had to get out. Mild, but the wind was brutal. Then had to spend an hour cleaning the mud and other farmyard material (that is all over the Black Isle roads) off the bike and cleaning the chain. The joys of having a white touring/commuter bike

Clearly the bike featured in my avatar was never going to hit the tarmac today


----------



## Nearly there (27 Nov 2011)

suns out this morning im looking out the window thinking about it


----------



## 2wd (27 Nov 2011)

I aint risking it

Just been out in the garden and one of the shed doors has blown off


----------



## G-Zero (27 Nov 2011)

I don't have a choice at the moment, I have to commute no matter what the weather. 

I just take extra care when the wind's strong and with commuting through country lanes I can usually hear the extra strong gusts coming through the trees, or see the effects approaching from across the fields. Probably a bit harder to spot in urban environments.

I cycled home in to the headwind remnants of Hurricane Katcha that crossed the Atlantic a few weeks ago and in places I was virtually at a standstill, standing up on the pedals ! 

Riding for pleasure is a bit different in bad weather though, for instance, when I rode the 5 miles home from the LBS yesterday in the wind, it was via the most direct route and not the planned 20 mile ride I had in mind.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Nov 2011)

I got up today and the BBC was saying 27mph westerly winds. I decided to head West into the wind, so I would have it behind me on the way back. I got about 8 miles when I began to think about potential opportunities for turning off and cutting my ride short- but kept going. Something brutal and primal about it - man and machine against the elements, though I'm not sure the machine was doing enough. I'll have to give it a stern talking to, and advise it to MTFU. I made it to Torphins, about 25 miles into the wind - an awful lot of it out of the saddle. Then I headed back - met a couple of groups of cyclists struggling through the wind looking miserable and very tightly bunched. I thought I know what your doing, but I've done my bit - without a wheel!

Final tally just over 50 miles, about 13 mph out, but finally made 16mph. My legs are telling me that the ride felt more like an 80 than a 50.


----------



## addictfreak (27 Nov 2011)

Commute to work last night was fairly uneventful, and even very still along the clifftop path between Sunderland and South Shields. Returning this morning was, let's say a little more challenging! Not often that I have to stand on the pedals just to move forward on the flat. Some very strong side gusts blowing me across the tracks.

Still blowing quite strong at the moment, will be doing it all again in a couple of hours time. Using the MTB it feels more stable in the wind.


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Nov 2011)

Bailed, Meant to attacking Holme moss from both directions today, rode the 18 miles or so there into strong wind but half way up I was having to lean the bike just to ride straight, definitely unsafe and not much fun. Gusting about 40- 45 mph


----------



## G-Zero (27 Nov 2011)

addictfreak said:


> Commute to work last night was fairly uneventful, and even very still along the clifftop path between Sunderland and South Shields. Returning this morning was, let's say a little more challenging! Not often that I have to stand on the pedals just to move forward on the flat. Some very strong side gusts blowing me across the tracks.
> 
> Still blowing quite strong at the moment, will be doing it all again in a couple of hours time. Using the MTB it feels more stable in the wind.


 

I take it you mean the path that runs behind the ranges at Whitburn ? I used to cycle that a lot with the kids when I lived at South Bents (In the days when the Bay Hotel was still standing) It's a nice ride, but I've never done it in the dark. Certainly exposed though, epecially when the wind is coming off the sea, or out of the north.


----------



## addictfreak (27 Nov 2011)

G-Zero said:


> I take it you mean the path that runs behind the ranges at Whitburn ? I used to cycle that a lot with the kids when I lived at South Bents (In the days when the Bay Hotel was still standing) It's a nice ride, but I've never done it in the dark. Certainly exposed though, epecially when the wind is coming off the sea, or out of the north.



Yes, that's the one. I pick it up at the rear of Latimers garage and depending how much time I have, I follow it along to Gypsies Green. It's fun in the dark with good lights! Throw in a good breeze and some ice and it can be an epic.


----------



## G-Zero (27 Nov 2011)

addictfreak said:


> Yes, that's the one. I pick it up at the rear of Latimers garage and depending how much time I have, I follow it along to Gypsies Green. It's fun in the dark with good lights! Throw in a good breeze and some ice and it can be an epic.


 
Until a couple of years ago I worked from an office in Southwick and Latimers used to be a popular coffee spot for us on night shift, I don't think the garage is even open these days. How soon things change.

You take care  on those higher cliffs at Marsden !!


----------



## Svendo (27 Nov 2011)

Today only quick ride to Girl Friends house. Over to Bacup via Whitworth, fairly sheltered, then over to Tomorden with a tail wind. Coming down A681 zooming down, 37mph round the steep bend at the top, accelerating again...


and bloody queue behind a van and caravan, double white lines Grrr. Got past the lot in two goes, right over to right in case car decided to pull out and pass without checking mirrors, then off again...


To come up behind two riders on horses. Doudle Drat! oncoming traffic so had to slow right down.


----------



## auld guy (27 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> Respect, I'm in the relatively mild Fife and I gave today a miss.


maybe your having a mid fife crisis


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Nov 2011)

Looked out the window and saw the bright sunshine, checked out the movement of the trees, only swaying slightly so made my mind up to venture out. 5 minutes into ride I realised that when I looked and saw hardly any tree movement it must have been the only lull in the day! Any way carried on and actually quite enjoyed it, as I'm cycling at the minute to lose weight (I'm doing a challenge against a lad work, the one who loses the most weight gets a bottle of whisky off the loser up to the value of £40 for Christmas) I just kept saying to myself that every turn of the pedal meant I'm closer to a beautiful free drink Christmas day. Ended up being out for 2 1/2 hours


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2011)

auld guy said:


> maybe your having a mid fife crisis


Well the mid Fife Crisis is over  I got out today, the winds were recorded at 23mph and 45mph gusts but they didn't seem too bad but there was 9 of us to share the load and the skies were clear


----------



## jonathanw (27 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> Well the mid Fife Crisis is over  I got out today, the winds were recorded at 23mph and 45mph gusts but they didn't seem too bad but there was 9 of us to share the load and the skies were clear


 

Any recommendations for a few hills in the Kingdom? In St. Andrews this Jan for a couple of days at a meeting - may well have time for an hour or two on the bike  it's coming with me


----------



## 2wd (27 Nov 2011)

Winds dropped a bit round here now but I'm sat here with nice bottle of Strongbow watching the footie.....

Can I really be bothered slipplin on the Lycra,going down to the shed,putting the lights on the handlebars,check the tyre pressures?......

Sod it i'll just put the Lycra on and watch the footie


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2011)

jonathanw said:


> Any recommendations for a few hills in the Kingdom? In St. Andrews this Jan for a couple of days at a meeting - may well have time for an hour or two on the bike  it's coming with me


There's plenty of them ;-) Whichever way you go out of St Andrews there's hills unless you follow the coast. If you've got time heading the Auchtermuchty/ Falkland way has the best hills, Cadgers Brae, East Lomond, Glentarkie or Purin Hill, there's a few others too but I can never remember their name, Auchtermuchty to Newburgh is a good one.


----------



## jonathanw (27 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> There's plenty of them ;-) Whichever way you go out of St Andrews there's hills unless you follow the coast. If you've got time heading the Auchtermuchty/ Falkland way has the best hills, Cadgers Brae, East Lomond, Glentarkie or Purin Hill, there's a few others too but I can never remember their name, Auchtermuchty to Newburgh is a good one.


 
Excellent, will get the maps out

cheers


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2011)

57 miles today, Coventry to Daventry and back, going out was a blast, tail wind and spinning out on the fixed on the flat, coming home was a slog into the wind, pedaling flat out and barely getting above 15mph.


----------



## soulful dog (28 Nov 2011)

Kudos to all those who go out for rides when it's windy - I just can't do it though, completely takes the fun out of it for me! I went out today for my 10-mile round trip and it wasn't TOO bad, but if I hadn't had somewhere to go, I wouldn't have bothered.

Forecast tomorrow is for very heavy rain, with gusts of 40-50mph. So I'll be taking my car instead. Oh well, at least thanks to today's outing I made it to the 150 miles for the month. A piddling amount to the commuters, but still better than nothing!


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2011)

I don't think its too windy tonight, anyway its in the right direction but its a too greasy for up and down the New Row 10 or 11 times, the turbo for me maybe :-(


----------



## Thompson (28 Nov 2011)

The wind stopped me going out on Sunday, it was 27mph due to get much worse. I was tempted to try it but the rest of the group cancelled...


----------



## albion (28 Nov 2011)

I chose my route to ensure it was more side than headwind yesterday. It turned out that the thick 'diving suit like' Aldi winter bike jacket on top of a merino base layer is perfect for this weather though quite possibly too boil in the bag for any other sort.


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2011)

albion said:


> I chose my route to ensure it was more side than headwind yesterday. It turned out that the thick 'diving suit like' Aldi winter bike jacket on top of a merino base layer is perfect for this weather though quite possibly too boil in the bag for any other sort.


Depends on the winds, but I sometimes find its better to go straight into a headwind and get blown home  , its more predictable than sideways gusts.


----------



## jonathanw (28 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> I don't think its too windy tonight, anyway its in the right direction but its a too greasy for up and down the New Row 10 or 11 times, the turbo for me maybe :-(


 
I use Garmin connect too

I especially like the saw tooth shape of the elevation graph. I rarely do hill reps like that, so the Garmin data looks striking


----------



## albion (28 Nov 2011)

I learnt a valuable lesson the other month.
Never take the high road against the wind.

Wind is fine, wind and rain not.


----------



## 2wd (28 Nov 2011)

Just been out for an 8 miler

Winds gusting and really caught me by surprise when the side wind hits the front wheel

One one straight road I had a tail wind then a head wind 

But with my new Schwalbe Ultremo ZXs on, I was like superman on wheels


----------



## Arsen Gere (29 Nov 2011)

I look at the BBC weather every night and look for winds of 20mph or more. It is an average speed so gusts are going to be greater than 20. If it's 20 or more I don't go out at that time of the day. So if it's a work day I won't go on the bike if the morning or evening are over 20.
So forecasts today were around 26 and I ran to work. You get blown around less. On busy roads it's not worth the risk. I pass a block of flats which seem to whip the winds up and you get hit suddenly, a section on a bridge over a dual carriageway can be risky with no room to escape.
So I hope that is a useful guide.


----------



## Nearly there (30 Nov 2011)

Ok this is gettin silly now ,got in from work at 6 this morning clear skies so I was optimistic about a ride later on so set my alarm for 11:30 got up looked out wind n rain and bloody cold GGGRRR so ive bought some thermal bib tights online ;-)


----------



## Arsen Gere (30 Nov 2011)

Try looking at the weather forecast, set your alarm for March.


----------



## albion (30 Nov 2011)

Forecast said 0.1mm about 1pm.

And I got that 0.1mm right at 1pm. Impressive stuff from these forecasters.
They are incredibly exact on the day.


----------



## marafi (30 Nov 2011)

In london its soo windy i became ill and sadly for me that does not happen often for my sake. Even then i still work!


----------



## HJ (6 Dec 2011)

Too wind? How strong was the wind?

Being more serious, there is no shame in not cycling in high winds if you don't feel confident, discretion is the better part of valour


----------



## Gog (7 Dec 2011)

Too windy for me today. Confirmed by the fact that when driving out of my estate I had to stop twice to move wheelie bins out of the way. 


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Loose (7 Dec 2011)

Fortunately a large chunk of my new commute is urban, so lots of shielding from the direct wind, although the final 3 miles was straight into it and my average speed for that chunk drpped from 17 to 11mph  
Side gusts were shocking!


----------



## Monkspeed (7 Dec 2011)

Very windy out there today, nearly got blown off a couple of times, and it makes it twice as hard to pedal in to the head wind


----------



## Theseus (7 Dec 2011)

Fine for me today, but just checked for tomorrow ...

To work: 17mph gusting 32mph behind me .... wheeeee!

To home: 39mph gusting 74mph crosswind ... gulp!


----------



## Cal (7 Dec 2011)

I did NOT enjoy having to pedal hard downhill this morning.


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2011)

With gust up to 77mph here tomorrow, I think it'll be too windy to cycle, it was only 37mph gust today when I was out but it felt like more!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Dec 2011)

Nearly got blown off into side of a bus on London Bridge on the way home! Thank the lord the lights were on red and everyone was stopping!


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Dec 2011)

I'm a bit apprehensive about the winds tomorrow. But hey, it's only 4.5 miles. I can dismount and walk if it gets unsafe.


----------



## Nearly there (8 Dec 2011)

80 mph expected here today oooffffff some schools being closed roads in some areas blocked due to flooding and fallen trees


----------



## Col5632 (8 Dec 2011)

HLaB said:


> With gust up to 77mph here tomorrow, I think it'll be too windy to cycle, it was only 37mph gust today when I was out but it felt like more!


 
Have you managed to cycle today? Im not looking forward to my cycle home


----------



## HLaB (8 Dec 2011)

Col5632 said:


> Have you managed to cycle today? Im not looking forward to my cycle home


No, I've not been on the bike today, I might bring out the turbo later. Take care


----------



## Col5632 (8 Dec 2011)

Still undecided if im cycling home, can always get a lift if need be but ill see how things are at 5.30


----------



## byegad (8 Dec 2011)

I found 20mph plus with gusts was too dangerous for the busy A roads I need to use to get to the lanes I love. Too much chance of being blown into the close passing moton. Now I ride a recumbent trike I view 40mph with gusts as douable. Today when we are expecting 70-80mph I'm staying indoors.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Dec 2011)

byegad said:


> I found 20mph plus with gusts was too dangerous for the busy A roads I need to use to get to the lanes I love. Too much chance of being blown into the close passing moton. Now I ride a recumbent trike I view 40mph with gusts as douable. Today when we are expecting 70-80mph I'm staying indoors.


 
I wont be cycling anywhere near any roads today


----------



## Brandane (8 Dec 2011)

It would be foolhardy to venture out on a bike on public roads around here (Ayrshire) today. We have had utterly filthy weather for most of this year (NO summer) and I can only hope that 2012 is a huge improvement. Cycling is NOT enjoyable IMHO when you are getting wet, cold, or blown all over the road. Today it would be all three factors.

I refused an HGV driving shift from the agency for tonight. I wouldn't even take my car out in this, never mind an artic with a curtain sided trailer. Just asking for it to get blown over unless it has a lot of heavy freight on board. Accident risk v. financial gain? No contest; I'll sit at home. Even if it means the agency take the huff and don't offer me any more shifts.


----------



## 2wd (8 Dec 2011)

I was just in sat in the conservatory and was serioulsy worried that the roof panels were going to disappear into next week.

I live on a hill overlooking the whole of Manchester and Cheshire, and whilst the views are fantastic, the short wind storm we have just had has to be one of the worst I've seen in 20 years


----------



## soulful dog (8 Dec 2011)

Col5632 said:


> Still undecided if im cycling home, can always get a lift if need be but ill see how things are at 5.30


Really don't bother even considering it.

I work outside and we were told to go home at 12pm today. According to the BBC news pages, not long after that police forces in Dumfries and Galloway, Central Scotland, Lothian and Borders and Strathclyde have all said DO NOT travel. All the major bridges are closed, in Glasgow no double decker buses are running. Train operator East Coast has advised customers not to travel north of Edinburgh for the remainder of the today.

I've just been out with the dog, and was almost blown of my feet twice. My dog was desperate to get back in the house! I've never felt winds like that in the city. *Far* worse than back in May when there were a lot of trees down.


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Dec 2011)

On the bike today. Side winds killed my forward speed from about 23mph to around 15 this morning and was almost flat over the bars. The wind has picked up since then. Might have to vary my route to go through an industrial estate (big warehouses to block the wind and a lot less traffic) and cut my commute short if too risky (i.e. do some of it on train). Will just see how it goes. Quite gusty here so hard to guage as it looks calm-ish here at the moment but 5 mins ago it blew over a steel fence.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2011)

Definitely taking the car tonight , given out gusts of 50 mph + and i have man flu .


----------



## Col5632 (8 Dec 2011)

I dont think im going to bother, just need to get a lift home


----------



## mcshroom (8 Dec 2011)

I wouldn't, it's hairy enough down here and we're 'only' getting gusts in the mid 70s


----------



## HLaB (8 Dec 2011)

Col5632 said:


> I dont think im going to bother, just need to get a lift home


I think you are making the right decision


----------



## Col5632 (8 Dec 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I wouldn't, it's hairy enough down here and we're 'only' getting gusts in the mid 70s


 
We are hitting about 83 or so, top of the cairngorms recorded 150mph earlier today



HLaB said:


> I think you are making the right decision


 
Sadly means no bike but cant cycle every day i suppose


----------



## mchunt (8 Dec 2011)

When you are heading down a steep hill, peddling like mad and still going backwards... then its too windy!


----------



## albion (8 Dec 2011)

Extremely gusty in Newcastle yet the strong winds arrive in 4 hours!


----------



## Svendo (8 Dec 2011)

Despite my usual foolhardiness bravery, decided to borrow the car and drive to work, winds of 35-55mph when I'm on my way home at 10pm are too much even for me. Been in 20mph+ winds a couple of times and it's no fun being blown across the road with no warning.


----------



## Davidc (8 Dec 2011)

Forecast said we're geting the same down here next Tuesday. Grumble.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Dec 2011)

Extremely cold and windy in Newcastle, and I've just been out playing 5-a-side in it. The commute was just as bad. It's a long shot, but if the two cyclists who stopped to help me when my chained got jammed are on here, I'd like to say thank you!


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2011)

Extremely windy on the way home today, did the first 3 miles on road and the other 7 offroad.
Felt much safer being away from the traffic despite the chance of getting blown into the river 
Looks like it's a bit calmer tomorrow, hopefully anyway.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Sore Thumb (9 Dec 2011)

It's good resistance training on the fixed gear bike........
I have to use the bike as I don't have a car park pass for work


----------



## Nearly there (12 Dec 2011)

Managed a ride out today first time in a fortnight god how Ive missed it decided on a regular route even "Danced"up some hills that i usually stay seated on,only draw back my feet were freezing by time i got home.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Dec 2011)

Well central belt of scotland has an amber warning again today, hopefully be able to cycle home this time, 60mph winds could be fun though


----------



## the dragster (13 Dec 2011)

Miffy said:


> This sounds a bit daft now i'm typing it, but seriously, is it ever too windy to cycle safely? not talking hurricane force winds but took the bikes for a little jaunt around the seafront yesterday in pretty windy conditions, was going down quite a steep hill (by caswell bay in south wales if anyone knows it!) when I felt the front wheel really getting buffeted about. Now I know this happens sometimes when driving and it can be a little unnerving then, but I was a bit freaked out that I may lose control a bit and drift into the path of an overtaking car  Never had this happen before.. Is it just me being silly or is it honestly something that could cause problems?


 

try this site for weather. Temperature Observation Map - Britain


----------



## Col5632 (13 Dec 2011)

Between 32 and 50 for central belt, think ill need a lift home again


----------



## soulful dog (13 Dec 2011)

Yep, a lift is probably a good idea. It wasn't much fun walking around in that weather in Glasgow this afternoon, never mind trying to cycle in it! If the wind doesn't blow you into next week, you're likely to drown in the rain/sleet/hailstones.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Dec 2011)

soulful dog said:


> Yep, a lift is probably a good idea. It wasn't much fun walking around in that weather in Glasgow this afternoon, never mind trying to cycle in it! If the wind doesn't blow you into next week, you're likely to drown in the rain/sleet/hailstones.


 
Just sucks that its two days in the last week ive not been able to cycle home, never got out at the weekend due to snow aswell


----------



## Chris-H (13 Dec 2011)

I copped the wind big time today,had to ride with our cargo trailer to collect a bike we have been given(i fit a car roof mounted cycle carrier to the trailer) about 5 miles each way,most of the route was on our cycle path(no' 51) with some very open fields,the ride there was fantastic but coming back....omg the strongest headwind i've encountered for a long while,had to push the bike a couple of times and the wind was so strong it got under the trailer and was lifting the back wheel of my bike a good 6 inches off the ground,had to have one hand on the seat to keep it down !! was ok with my fat arse on the saddle though so rode as much as possible


----------



## Carol C (13 Dec 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Does anyone else get that feeling of guilt when they don't go out. It's a measure of how cycling has changed me, I guess. I used to do zero exercise. In the last seven days I've ridden 75 miles and had an hour of football, and yet I feel guilty for staying off the bike today.


I don't feel guilty, but I do feel that I have missed out if I don't get out on the bike. The ride out was very tough this afternoon, but coming back, the wind was behind me, so I had no pedalling to do at times.


----------

